# Horizontal Pivot Rod



## milbel (Jan 11, 2010)

I am remodeling our bathroom and am installing a new sink & faucet assembly. The horizontal pivot rod, that came with the faucet assembly, is too short for the span between the drain and the faucet on the sink by 2-3 inches.
Is there anywhere I can buy a longer pivot rod, or a way to adapt the standard one?


----------



## GregC (Jan 16, 2010)

Hello, sometimes you have to make a bend in the vertical extension piece that comes down from the "lift rod" of the faucet. You should have an extension rod with a wing nut or thumb screw to adjust up and down, and holes in that piece to slide over the "pop-up" rod on the tailpiece of the drain from bottom of sink. Is this correct? That "pop-up" rod is usually a standard length. You may need to bend the extension piece to slide it over the "pop-up" rod. Kind of making and "s" shape in the vertical extension. Hope this makes sense.


----------



## Redwood (Jan 17, 2010)

Time to go to a decent hardware store and buy a piece of rod the same diameter as the ball rod and a rod coupling...


----------



## wdlugitch (Mar 3, 2011)

What hardware store would you suggest to obtain such an extension part? I have gone to my local big box stores, and neither has it.


----------



## inspectorD (Mar 3, 2011)

Your local contractor plumbing supply house will have what you need.


----------



## wdlugitch (Mar 4, 2011)

I am going there today.


----------

